# What does your wedding ring mean to you?



## KHC223 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ten years ago I proposed to my wife with a diamond that is over one carrot in a yellow gold setting. Now she thinks it's out of style and is fine with trading it in so she can have a white gold setting.
I personally put value on the rings that we said our vows with.
It's not about fashion to me.
What do you ladies think?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I've never really been into fashion myself. But, I can imagine that must sting. It should have sentimental value, it's a symbol of the love and commitment you made for each other. OUCH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Personally my rings are very special but that's just me. I had to get my rings replaced after an accident crushed them and I had the originals re-made into another ring so i could keep them forever but i'm usually sentimental about things like this.

Not everyone places the same values on things. 

You're hurt because your wife doesn't think the same way you do. She may well be totally unaware of your feelings on this issue.

Talk to her and tell her your upset...and why.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

KHC223 said:


> Ten years ago I proposed to my wife with a diamond that is over one carrot in a yellow gold setting. Now she thinks it's out of style and is fine with trading it in so she can have a white gold setting.
> I personally put value on the rings that we said our vows with.
> It's not about fashion to me.
> What do you ladies think?


Even though I am one of the posters here who is more LAX on not always wearing my rings -neither does husband....it's just that jewelry is uncomfortable sometimes...I put them on when I/ we go out...anyway...

I would never never trade my original -what he picked out for me & surprised me with his love...on that memorable day....fashion be damned...that is not what it is about...some things are very precious..

I can see why any husband would feel as you...do talk to her about your feelings...how is the marriage in other ways, does she hold sentimental value on other things ?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've changed my wedding ring. I kept the engagement ring though. I'm not happy with the change either and as soon as we get around to it, I'm having all my stones set in another ring with more gold. The national well known jeweler did an awful job with my second set. I was better off with my first set.:/. I will always keep the engagement ring my husband picked out for me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Gold is out of fashion and all of my jewelry is now silver.

EXCEPT for my wedding rings.

I'll admit sometimes I wish I had a silver set (even a fake one) to match the rest of my jewelry but I wouldn't do that to my husband. That is pretty insensitive.

My wonderful husband of 22 years trumps fashion every single time.

That said I'm NOT sentimental and for years I did not feel this way about my wedding rings. In fact I rarely wore my rings. I've since wised up. My friend had a fake wedding set that she wore when she wanted to match. It did bother her husband but she didn't care.


----------



## canjad80 (Oct 31, 2011)

I may not have worn my wedding ring often, but I wouldn't have dreamed of trading it in. We chose our rings together as a symbol of our marriage. Fashion had nothing to do with it.

We never did the engagement ring. However, if we had, I would consider it quite insensitive to suggest trading it in for the sake of fashion. Especially if it was something that had been picked out for me with care.


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

I would never trade my wedding ring even though it is gold & people think it's old fashioned and I do care about fashion. However, I love my ring & I wouldn't change it. Never will no matter how old fashioned it looks. I'm not usually a sentimental person but my wedding ring is special. It would be insensitive to change it anyway. You should talk to your wife about how you feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

KHC223 said:


> Ten years ago I proposed to my wife with a diamond that is over one carrot in a yellow gold setting. Now she thinks it's out of style and is fine with trading it in so she can have a white gold setting.
> I personally put value on the rings that we said our vows with.
> It's not about fashion to me.
> What do you ladies think?


I happen to agree with you. Wedding rings are not about fashion. They are symbolic of the commitment between two people. 

Will she trade YOU in when YOU are out of style? 

Seriously, I have never heard of anyone replacing their original wedding rings because of "fashion". I assume she has two hands and two sets of fingers? She can always wear some fashionable ring of her right hand and leave the ring that you placed on her left hand right where you left it.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

I have my original set which needs repair (yellow gold) and a larger 1.5 caret set I bought myself because I wanted bigger bling, and another set I bought because I wanted a white gold set.

Hubs has lost his first 2 rings...one of which matched my first set.

It's jewelry...it's gets lost, broken and goes out of style. As long as she wears a wedding set of some sort, why do you care?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jewelry has always been a sentimental thing for me.Even the "cheap" little trinkets I found in my grandmother's room after she passed away.
A wedding set is the most valuable piece of jewelry I could own and could be the most inexpensive piece of jewelry at the same time.

I would be hurt if SO came to me after we're married and said he wanted a different band than the one we picked out for him together.Using fashion as the reason would crush me


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I had to have my engagement ring re-sized when I got it and they ended up needing to resetting the stone as well as it wasn't quite set properly.

If all of those changes hadn't needed to be made, I likely wouldn't have said anything, but I presented my thoughts honestly to him - that if they had to reset the stone anyway, I'd prefer it in a white gold band. 

For me it wasn't a fashion thing - I could really care less what anyone else thinks (which is rather obvious in my fashion choices in general), but a personal preference. Gold makes me self-conscious about the uneven coloring of my hands due to a medical thing. I feel like it brings attention to it. Which is probably totally in my head, but I realized - long-term that was likely to give me mental angst. And - rather than risk not wearing it at all in the future because of that factor, lame as it might be, given that I intended to wear everyday for the rest of my life - it seemed the wiser choice to change it. 

Also - I think some part of me knew that if I kept a gold engagement ring, I'd have a gold wedding ring and therefore so would he. And - I wanted I think on some level (consciously or otherwise) for his wedding ring with me to look markedly different than the one he had with his ex-wife. 

But - we got all that fixed up before the wedding, and thus rather than resizing (who knew losing weight would make your hands smaller) and getting them cleaned, nothing has changed with them since the day of the wedding. 

But - as a point of curiosity, why would she need to trade in the whole ring to have it reset - as was done with mine, you can have the stone set into a different ring. So - that makes me wonder if there isn't something else going on here. She wants a larger stone, she's gained weight and needs the ring resized but doesn't want to admit it. Has a friend recently gotten an anniversary band and she's looking to compete?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My first wedding ring was destroyed after the doctor had to cut it off my finger while the skin was overlapping the thick gold ring from a work injury/incident.

I love gold. I prefer it over silver or white gold any given day. I don't care about what's in style. Eventually I'll have my stones reset in thicker gold, so I don't lose my diamonds.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

My ring is very important to me. He put a lot of thought into choosing it. He picked out 3 and took my oldest daughter over to look at them. She chose the one he liked the most, so that is the one he got for me. We have our wedding date engraved inside the band. I would NEVER trade or get rid of them.


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

We don't have our original ones anymore. At our 10 year anniversary he bought me a new set when we renewed our vows. His original ring had to be cut off. He got a new one after that. 
I have no sentimental attachment to rings, either does he. We might get new ones next year at 25.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I always placed a lot of importance on my rings. If your wife wants to get hers changed, as long as she still wears it all the time, I would say go ahead and let her do it. She isnt saying that your relationship is less important.


----------



## KHC223 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the input, We have talked about this and I have expressed my opinion. and no she hasn't gained weight.
I think it's more or less that I am more sentimental about family possessions than she is.

This has been a source of a on going argument I had told her that there will be no way that her rings will ever exchanged or altered.

And there will come a day when she'll be glad still has them.

What else may be going on? Well she just turned the big 50 and for the past year or so the nasty perimenopause.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I love wearing my wedding ring. My husband paid a lot of money for it. I also wear my engagement ring too. I don't take them off. For me it's a very visible and physical manifestation of the vows I took on one of the most important days of my life. My husband wears his wedding band every day. He only takes it off when he takes a bath or has some yard work or car repair to do.

It's very sentimental to keep the ring that we exchanged during the ceremony. In fact, I don't want to part with this ring for another one. A few years ago, my husband offered to buy another ring with a larger diamond, but I refused. I still remember going to the jewelry store run by an immigrant couple that we got to know later on in the years. We bought other jewelry from them as the years went on. I remember trying on various rings until the one I wear now came out. I remember wearing it out that store feeling both overwhelmed at how much we paid for it and wondering if we should have bought a more reasonable ring. I remember my spouse saying it was worth it and he didn't mind the price. It's all special to me. A new ring, a bigger diamond just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

My husband is in his 3rd band in 8 years. First two white gold - final one tungsten. I'm not offended. I'm on my original set. But if I was offended, I'd probably compromise somehow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I miss my engagement ring more than I miss my ex husband. It is a one off, made for me by a top class jeweler. 

If I were to ever marry again I would consider using my old engagement ring as long as my partner didn't mind. Can't imagine too many men would want their new wife to be wearing the ring her ex gave her but you never know.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

KHC223 said:


> This has been a source of a on going argument I had told her that there will be no way that her rings will ever exchanged or altered.
> 
> .


"Her rings"....kind of the operative words here...

As a compromise, if it's in the budget, how about you give her a another set in white gold.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't realize how much my rings meant to me until I could no longer wear them. I'm also surprise that I care that people probably think I'm a unwed mother-to-be. Also feel a bit "naked" without them. Come on Dalentina! Or Stephania. Or Noelle. Or Paige.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I also have an anniversary ring, which I love. I regret asking for it. I could of gotten a nice deck for the house instead.

I really dislike my wedding band. I picked it out sorta. The jeweler was pushing me to get it. I'm a much stronger woman now and I know to say no and walk away. I still want my stones reset in a new band with more gold. I'll have this done once the kids are grown if my ring doesn't wear down at the bottom. I'm very displeased how the jeweler put it together. I would never change the stone my husband first proposed with, but he has offered to with a bigger size. They are not small stones, so I don't know why he'd even ask.

It wouldn't bother me if hubby wanted to change wedding rings. I did pick out his. It matched my first set.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

KHC223 said:


> Ten years ago I proposed to my wife with a diamond that is over one carrot in a yellow gold setting. Now she thinks it's out of style and is fine with trading it in so she can have a white gold setting.
> I personally put value on the rings that we said our vows with.
> It's not about fashion to me.
> What do you ladies think?


Why not save the stone and set it in white gold?


----------



## KHC223 (Jul 30, 2012)

LonelyinLove said:


> "Her rings"....kind of the operative words here...
> 
> As a compromise, if it's in the budget, how about you give her a another set in white gold.


Yes they are her rings, but we are married so I feel as if it is a joint decision.

I did offer up the option for a second set but she would have to wait we just finished a huge home renovation.

I think that is what brings her back to trading them so that she can make it affordable now.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

"I had told her that there will be no way that her rings will ever exchanged or altered."

That is not a joint decision, that is a command. 

Why did you renovate your house? Why didn't you want it to remain how it was when you purchased it as a marital home? 

See where I'm going with this....


----------



## KHC223 (Jul 30, 2012)

LonelyinLove said:


> "I had told her that there will be no way that her rings will ever exchanged or altered."
> 
> That is not a joint decision, that is a command.
> 
> ...


No?


----------



## imhiswifey (Aug 16, 2013)

I do a lot of work with my hands so I rarely wear mine unless i'm at home or going out. My husband total opposite, wears his all the time, sleeping etc. The only time he wont wear it is when hes acting (he does a lot of theatre). I love my rings, agree with a few other posters my husband put thought, effort and a lot of money into mine. I will never want to change mine and neither will he. I am not a gaudy jewelry person either, my band is plain yellow gold so is his. My engagement ring is slightly more extravagant.


----------



## KHC223 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I also have an anniversary ring, which I love. I regret asking for it. I could of gotten a nice deck for the house instead.
> 
> I really dislike my wedding band. I picked it out sorta. The jeweler was pushing me to get it. I'm a much stronger woman now and I know to say no and walk away. I still want my stones reset in a new band with more gold. I'll have this done once the kids are grown if my ring doesn't wear down at the bottom. I'm very displeased how the jeweler put it together. I would never change the stone my husband first proposed with, but he has offered to with a bigger size. They are not small stones, so I don't know why he'd even ask.
> 
> It wouldn't bother me if hubby wanted to change wedding rings. I did pick out his. It matched my first set.


I like the idea of a anniversary ring that would probably be the best compromise. Now I need to go money.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

I wouldnt trade it in, but I definitely would trade up. It only matters that you see something wrong with her trading it in. I understand her point and yours. Maybe there can be some kind of compromise. Jewlry design can be dated. I personally want to dismantle mine, its three diamonds and make a necklace for each of my three daughters. He doesnt have an issue with this.


----------



## weddingknots (Oct 20, 2013)

Call me old-fashioned, but a wedding ring or wedding band is forever. Doesn't make sense to me. A wedding couple normally chooses its wedding bands together so to change for "change sake" or to be fashionable is just plain silly.


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

I would never give up my ring or "trade it in", and would be devastated if I ever lost it somehow. In the event of a fire burning the house down, my pets would be ranked first, and the ring second. We chose those rings and had them engraved with our own words. They're very important to both of us.


----------



## Forever Me (May 20, 2013)

I am in the minority. My husband and I married young, with cheap fake rings for the ceremony. There was no engagement ring, no proposal, we just knew we were going to get married, and did. After the first year we got a very nice ring for me. It truly is beautiful and I picked it out. With the work we do, I couldn't wear it to work, so it spent most days in it's box. I didn't even get him another ring till our 10th wedding anniversary. Now he wears a ring everyday, and I actually have a "cheap" (70$) fake ring that I wear to work (I have knocked the stone out and put it back in more than once. If it gets totaled, I would just buy another). To me, the ring is an outwardly symbol of togetherness that other people see. Our marriage is in our hearts, our love, and the respect we show one another. People wear rings all the time, while they lie and betray. My ring, means little to me, my marriage means the world.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

KHC223 said:


> Thanks for all the input, We have talked about this and I have expressed my opinion. and no she hasn't gained weight.
> I think it's more or less that I am more sentimental about family possessions than she is.
> 
> This has been a source of a on going argument I had told her that there will be no way that her rings will ever exchanged or altered.
> ...


What does it mean to her when she looks at them? 

I feel weird if I forget to wear my rings. I don't wear a lot of jewellery. They're elegant and sparkly...oh and yes, represent our bond etc. It was even a cool experience shopping for them together. I love the ring he chose for himself as well. We both wear our rings every day.

If he decided he wanted to change the style of his, I'd like us to keep the original one even if he didn't wear it. I wouldn't mind otherwise. I'd want him to feel good wearing it. Heck, I'd probably use it as an excuse to marry him again... if he'd take me!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And I just realized I'm late to the party with this thread!

Time ...it's relative.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

weddingknots said:


> Call me old-fashioned, but a wedding ring or wedding band is forever. Doesn't make sense to me. A wedding couple normally chooses its wedding bands together so to change for "change sake" or to be fashionable is just plain silly.


Mine was destroyed by the doc cutting it off due to a broken finger. I was able to save the engagement stone though. The jeweler did a very poor job with the new wedding set(it was an upgrade). Eventually I'll have it reset and custom made with more gold.


----------



## loving1 (Aug 5, 2013)

My husband and I had tungsten carbide rings and lost weight. Now they're much too big to fit our fingers and can't be resized due to the material. We're looking forward to getting new ones when we have the $$$ to spare. With a new baby that will probably be a loooong time though.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

as a jeweler, I love when people upgrade or change their wedding sets.:smthumbup:
As a wife, I'm still wearing the same ring he gave me over 20 year ago even though I can basically have what I want.

There does come a time that the ring will wear out. get them check 2 times a year. prongs wear, gold gets brittle with age. Its better to repair or replace before you lose the stones. I just had to replace my SIL set. It had been repaired too many times and was basically held together with solder. I took her old set and put an inexpensive stone in the center that she wouldn't care if she lost.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

My wedding band means that my left hand is 10x heavier than it was before I got married  

I kid of course.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I almost never take it off. I feel weird when I take it off now.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

KHC223 said:


> Ten years ago I proposed to my wife with a diamond that is over one carrot in a yellow gold setting. Now she thinks it's out of style and is fine with trading it in so she can have a white gold setting.
> I personally put value on the rings that we said our vows with.
> It's not about fashion to me.
> What do you ladies think?


Hm. Not sure how I would feel about that - but yeah - seems like more of a fashion thing at that point. I guess I would say 'ok', whatever you want'. 

If you really want - have the old ring melted down and reused in the new one, or made into something else that she can wear seperately. She might like that idea too and you can take comfort that your original ring is still there somewhere.

My wife is exactly the opposite. Someone gives her something - anything - she keeps it forever.

I bet she would jump into moving traffic to save her ring. Im not kidding.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I still have a split second of panic once in awhile when my fingers touch and I think I lost my ring. Oh yeah, I'm not married anymore. lol

No sentimentality though. When I bought my ex's ring, I was a dead broke college student and even though it wiped out my savings, it was still pretty cheap and a small diamond.

In 2005 I was working for NASA and we had money and a beach front condo on the Mississippi gulf coast when Hurricane Katrina decided to redecorate. We lost everything but what we fit in our cars. So, having to start all over again, I figured I'd start with what I started with last time. A ring. I drove to another town and bought her a new, much more expensive rock set in platinum. That made up a bit for having to eat all those FEMA MREs. haha


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I would never get rid of my wedding ring. If DH decided to buy me another, I wouldn't be upset. My ring, while beautiful and I love it, is pretty small...not fancy. 

I'd love to have a ring made of rose gold. Diamond, real blue sapphires and rose gold. I would be one happy woman.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I love my wedding and engagement rings. Every time I look at them I think of my husband, our wedding day and the vows we took.

I would never "upgrade" them. Ever.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I love my rings & couldn't imagine getting another set, sure it would be nice to have a bigger set, but if it meant getting rid of my original set, I wouldn't want to do it.

If all she wants to do is change the color of the gold, all she has to do is have the ring rhodium plated.
Most white gold is yellow gold that has been rhodium plated. 
The cost is minimal & will change the look of the ring, but still will keep the original ring you bought her. 

My H & I had our white gold rings re-rhodium plated this summer after having them for over 5 years, they look brand new & the cost was only $35 a ring.


----------



## essy (Oct 21, 2013)

I think everyone has a different feeling towards rings, especially girls when it comes to fashion they just cant resist... but when it comes to wedding rings I think changing it from what you have prepared and vowed on would really hurt you.... I think you should sit down and tell her how you feel 
Mine was chosen and made from my mother-in-law so it is special to me.. but was kind of hoping my hubby did the chosing


----------



## LemiLekySama (Dec 4, 2012)

I love my wedding ring, but I only wear it when I leave the house. My husband bought me a really gorgeous wedding set & a simple silver ring, that I could wear that wasn't so unwieldy. When I'm at home, with our doggies, I usually don't wear any rings. My husband wears his wedding ring all the time, but doesn't mind that I only wear mine when I'm not at home.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

I took my original diamond out and put it into a new setting (gold), but I had the jeweler put a CZ into my original setting (white gold), which no one can even tell. Now I have two sets, one in gold and one in white gold.

I made the switch when gold came back in and now that white gold/silver is more in, I just switch back and forth. I would never get rid of my original diamond/setting.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

Phenix70 said:


> If all she wants to do is change the color of the gold, all she has to do is have the ring rhodium plated.
> Most white gold is yellow gold that has been rhodium plated.
> The cost is minimal & will change the look of the ring, but still will keep the original ring you bought her.
> 
> My H & I had our white gold rings re-rhodium plated this summer after having them for over 5 years, they look brand new & the cost was only $35 a ring.


Of course the jeweler may not have offered this option to her if she was ring shopping. This is a very wise solution, retaining the sentimental qualities of the original ring.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I'm on my second set in 25 years. The first ones were lost by our small boys at about the 7 year mark. I took them off to put hand cream on and took too long to put them back on. We had a drain with no cover and I suspect they went down there.

I got a cheap wedding ring to replace the lost one straight away, but had to wait another 5 years to get a replacement for the engagement ring. Sadly, now that I am so fat it does not fit on the correct finger, but I have it on the little finger and a ring my MIL gave me on my wedding finger.

I had all of my rings repaired and cleaned last week as I had broken the settings on the two with big stones and had my mother's eternity ring that she had cut off put back into one piece.

H had to get a new ring recently as he broke his knuckle months ago and there was no way he could get the original ring over the enlarged knuckle. He has a tungsten ring now, it looks really nice.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It means nothing compared to the promises it was supposed to have meant. I am divorced. 

Now it sits in a box, lovely and beautiful, but it doesn't mean one fraction of what I thought it did. 

Burn! Lol


----------



## MicroStorm (Aug 10, 2012)

Male here... I have moderate inflammatory arthritis in my fingers, so I really can't wear a wedding ring... not comfortably anyways. I wear it on a very rare occasion or for pictures and what not, but never on a regular basis. It's just a simple/cheap gold band that was pretty much just worn at the ceremony. Wife used to care (and probably still does, but gave up fighting I think), but it's just not something that is comfortable to wear, especially when my joints flare.

She wears her ring pretty much all the time, and I am still very proud of the stone and set I purchased when we were less wealthy.


----------



## OrangeCrush1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> It means nothing compared to the promises it was supposed to have meant. I am divorced.
> 
> Now it sits in a box, lovely and beautiful, but it doesn't mean one fraction of what I thought it did.


Yep. That's exactly why the tradition of an expensive (2 months pay!?!) wedding ring doesn't make any sense these days.

The updated 21st century tradition should be a very inexpensive wedding ring that you purchase each other when you get married. Then if you're still together after 15 years, THEN you go get the big expensive bastard to wear on your finger. Then it actually MEANS something. 

But this "We've been married for 22 seconds so here's your $5000 ring!" deal is a little silly with divorce rates and infidelity rates being what they are.

I'm a man though. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't agree with anything I just said if I was a woman (and thus on the nice receiving end of this whole expensive wedding ring deal).


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I enjoyed reading the majority of posts in this thread. I can't speak for the OP, but it seemed to me this was a sweet thread where people shared what their rings meant to them. 

No one HAS to spend 2 months salary on a wedding ring. Some, like my parents, don't even get rings. They've been married for over thirty years now. My husband and I could spend far more on our rings now, but like Microstorm above, I treasure the wedding ring we got when we were much younger. It has too much sentimental value for me to switch out for something more expensive.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

About 499 at a pawn shop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifeyre (Oct 18, 2013)

My wedding ring is special to me and I will not change it or anything.

I sold my engagement ring cause I never liked it from the begining.

You might find that your wife never liked her wedding ring, did she choose it herself?

If she did she probably is changing it for the wrong reasons, like seeing someone with a nicec ring then you suddenly want it without much thought.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

My rings symbolize the vows that I took with my husband. It is a physical warning to those single men out there that I'm taken. Also, it is a physical symbol of the love that I hold for him.

In Dec, we'll be married for 7 years. I still have the original set, and I don't plan on purchasing a new set anytime soon.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

OrangeCrush1 said:


> Yep. That's exactly why the tradition of an expensive (2 months pay!?!) wedding ring doesn't make any sense these days.
> 
> The updated 21st century tradition should be a very inexpensive wedding ring that you purchase each other when you get married. Then if you're still together after 15 years, THEN you go get the big expensive bastard to wear on your finger. Then it actually MEANS something.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. People spend more time it seems picking out rings and planning the big wedding then figuring out their relationship, compatibility, all the things that get in the way.

If I ever, by some freak accident, get married again, I am doing it totally low-key style, and marrying at the justice of peace for $20. A nice, plain, gold band would be ideal.


----------



## OrangeCrush1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> No one HAS to spend 2 months salary on a wedding ring.


A guy who makes $75,000 a year offers to purchase his fiance a ring for less than $500. What will the typical response be from most modern-day women? Happiness, or shocked insult?

You're right, you don't have to, but what are women _expecting?_ And what happens when they don't get it?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

OrangeCrush1 said:


> A guy who makes $75,000 a year offers to purchase his fiance a ring for less than $500. What will the typical response be from most modern-day women? Happiness, or shocked insult?
> 
> You're right, you don't have to, but what are women _expecting?_ And what happens when they don't get it?


I have my great grandmothers wedding band that's plain gold and I absolutely love it! It's perfect for me and I can't imagine it's more then a couple hundred at the most. Diamonds and jewelry does not impress me. What impresses me is how well my husband loves and respects me.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

Couldn't she just have it rhodium plated/dipped (aka white gold)? Shouldn't cost more than $50 at a jewelry store. I don't think this would be a big deal.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

OrangeCrush1 said:


> A guy who makes $75,000 a year offers to purchase his fiance a ring for less than $500. What will the typical response be from most modern-day women? Happiness, or shocked insult?
> 
> You're right, you don't have to, but what are women _expecting?_ And what happens when they don't get it?


It depends on the woman. Some women want a big rock that costs an arm and a leg. Some women could not care less. 

All about what kind of lady you have.

Me, I had a big expensive and beautiful ring. In hindsight, it wasn't necessary really. A simple, small band is sufficient, IMO.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

OrangeCrush1 said:


> A guy who makes $75,000 a year offers to purchase his fiance a ring for less than $500. What will the typical response be from most modern-day women? Happiness, or shocked insult?
> 
> You're right, you don't have to, but what are women _expecting?_ And what happens when they don't get it?


Like JB said,depends on the lady.

I knew my Dh could afford a rock and had enough in savings to pay for the thing in cash.

The ring I received for the actual wedding band cost him under $800.I adore it and always get compliments on how unique it is.I should post a pic


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, IM sentimental. Im OK with resetting the stone, but trading it in??? nah, that would hurt.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Expectations of the ring? Our finances were already combined. I'm the CFO of the relationship lol. So when we were choosing the rings, I was going for the smaller stones and looking to the price... the store owner said "You better marry this one quick!" In the end, hubs told me to decide on the style I liked but to then leave the rest to him. He did good. 

I do feel weird if I'm not wearing my rings. Yet at the same time, as beautiful as our wedding day was, I'd feel the same about him and our relationship without the rings and without the vows being said.


----------

